# My Hauppauge WinTV 950 has quit working.

## Featherfoot

I recently upgraded to kernel 3.7.9 and the many new versions of udev. Along the way I noticed that my Hauppauge WinTV 950 USB TV has quit working.

It was working earlier, and the key to pretty much everything using the TV tuner was to have /dev/video0 set. That is no longer the case. 

I have verified that xc5000 is still specified in the .config file for 3.7.9 and the firmware is still located in /lib/firmware. I have tried "modprobing" xc500, the appropriate driver. I don't see any device showing up.

I'd appreciate some help to answer a few questions and of course to get the driver working again:

1. Is the driver actually running? How can I verify it?

2. What is it that causes the firmware to be loaded?

3. Have the changes to udev caused the device to be created somewhere else?

bopper etc # lsusb -s 1:3 -v 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2040:7200 Hauppauge 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x2040 Hauppauge

  idProduct          0x7200 

  bcdDevice            0.05

  iManufacturer           1 Hauppauge

  iProduct                2 WinTV HVR-950

  iSerial                10 4034237558

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          267

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0300  1x 768 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x03fc  1x 1020 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0c00  2x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             11 WinTV HVR-950 Audio

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               1.00

        wTotalLength           38

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       2

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0602 Digital Audio Interface

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bNrChannels             2

        wChannelConfig     0x0003

          Left Front (L)

          Right Front (R)

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               3

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 8

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 3

        bSourceID               1

        bControlSize            1

        bmaControls( 0)      0x01

          Mute Control

        iFeature                0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             11 WinTV HVR-950 Audio

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             11 WinTV HVR-950 Audio

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           2

        bDelay                  1 frames

        wFormatTag              1 PCM

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bNrChannels             2

        bSubframeSize           2

        bBitResolution         16

        bSamFreqType            1 Discrete

        tSamFreq[ 0]        48000

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0100  1x 256 bytes

        bInterval               4

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 7

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x00

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0 Undefined

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

----------

## Featherfoot

Anybody?

I experimented with creating the /dev/video0 device as recommended by http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Webcam-HOWTO/dev-intro.html and I got one step further but after the next time I started tvtime again, it was deleted. (I understand tvtime is being masked, but it did work.)

Perhaps these devices are now supposed to be created by udev or are created somewhere else. Your insights would be appreciated.

----------

## salahx

I have an Hauppauge WinTV 850 USB TV, but its very similar to the 950Q (which seems to be what you using) - uses the same chipset (xc5000). Using gentoo-sources-3.7.10, mine works just fine. The xc5000 will load its firmware when something tries to capture from it:

```

[188529.053435] xc5000: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-xc5000-1.6.114.fw)...

[188529.066509] xc5000: firmware read 12401 bytes.

[188529.066516] xc5000: firmware uploading...

[188532.066033] xc5000: firmware upload complete...

```

Userspace was more of pain to get it working, to get working i (in myplayer) needed to to this:

```
mplayer tv:// -tv chanlist=us-cable:norm=NTSC-M:immediatemode=0:alsa=1:adevice=hw.1
```

You'll need to adjust "chanlist" and "norm" appropriately

As for my hardware, to compare to yours:

```

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2040:7240 Hauppauge WinTV HVR-850

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x2040 Hauppauge

  idProduct          0x7240 WinTV HVR-850

  bcdDevice            0.05

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                10 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          267

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0300  1x 768 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x03fc  1x 1020 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0c00  2x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               5

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             11 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               1.00

        wTotalLength           38

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       2

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0602 Digital Audio Interface

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bNrChannels             2

        wChannelConfig     0x0003

          Left Front (L)

          Right Front (R)

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               3

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 8

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 3

        bSourceID               1

        bControlSize            1

        bmaControls( 0)      0x01

          Mute Control

        iFeature                0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             11 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface             11 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           2

        bDelay                  1 frames

        wFormatTag              1 PCM

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bNrChannels             2

        bSubframeSize           2

        bBitResolution         16

        bSamFreqType            1 Discrete

        tSamFreq[ 0]        48000

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0100  1x 256 bytes

        bInterval               4

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 7

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x00

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0 Undefined

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

----------

## Featherfoot

Sorry to be so slow to get back to you. 

I have the 950, not the 950Q, but I think the driver is still the same.

As I said, the xc5000 driver used to be in my system. As of kernel 3.7.10 it is gone. I can't figure out why and what makes it show up.

----------

## jasn

Under;

```
Device Drivers  ---> <M> Multimedia support  ---> 
```

make sure you have selected at least one of (I selected both);

```
[*]   Analog TV support

[*]   Digital TV support
```

and then you will get the following option to appear on the same screen;

```
Customize TV tuners  --->
```

where you can select;

```
<M> Xceive XC5000 silicon tuner
```

Good Luck..

----------

## Featherfoot

I think we're looking at 2 different configuration systems. I don't see the "Customize TV Tuners" section and I didn't see any reference to XC5000 tuners. I do see a "Media USB Adapters" section which has a bunch of Hauppauge stuff and a "Media PCI Adapters" section. 

I eventually turned off "Autoselect tuners and i2c modules to build" and the "Customize TV tuners" menu appeared. I made sure that the xc5000 driver was selected. It was. I rebuilt my kernel with no change. 

There are no references to xc5000 or firmware in any of the boot messages. I also tried doing an "insmod xc5000" and it fails.

----------

## Featherfoot

It is very interesting that while "insmod xc5000" fails, there is a driver named xc5000.

bopper drivers # ls media/tuners

Kconfig          fc2580.c         mt2063.h       tda18212.c         tda9887.h             xc4000.c

Makefile         fc2580.h         mt20xx.c       tda18212.h         tea5761.c             xc4000.h

built-in.o       fc2580_priv.h    mt20xx.h       tda18218.c         tea5761.h             xc4000.ko

e4000.c          max2165.c        mt2131.c       tda18218.h         tea5767.c             xc4000.mod.c

e4000.h          max2165.h        mt2131.h       tda18218_priv.h    tea5767.h             xc4000.mod.o

e4000_priv.h     max2165_priv.h   mt2131_priv.h  tda18271-common.c  tua9001.c             xc4000.o

fc0011.c         mc44s803.c       mt2266.c       tda18271-fe.c      tua9001.h             xc5000.c

fc0011.h         mc44s803.h       mt2266.h       tda18271-maps.c    tua9001_priv.h        xc5000.h

fc0012-priv.h    mc44s803_priv.h  mxl5005s.c     tda18271-priv.h    tuner-i2c.h           xc5000.ko

fc0012.c         modules.builtin  mxl5005s.h     tda18271.h         tuner-simple.c        xc5000.mod.c

fc0012.h         modules.order    mxl5007t.c     tda827x.c          tuner-simple.h        xc5000.mod.o

fc0013-priv.h    mt2060.c         mxl5007t.h     tda827x.h          tuner-types.c         xc5000.o

fc0013.c         mt2060.h         qt1010.c       tda8290.c          tuner-xc2028-types.h

fc0013.h         mt2060_priv.h    qt1010.h       tda8290.h          tuner-xc2028.c

fc001x-common.h  mt2063.c         qt1010_priv.h  tda9887.c          tuner-xc2028.h

bopper drivers # 

----------

